# Gaming PC config for 60k.



## Noob1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey all, I'm new to the forum and this will be my first post.

I need some help to build a Gaming PC with budget of 60,000rs max. I'll be honest with you, I have only basic knowledge on computers.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? 
Ans. For playing latest games, even though I'm not a hardcore gamer I want the PC to handle games like skyrim and BF3 smoothly, and also for HD movies and for basic purposes like browsing etc.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans. 60,000rs max.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans. No.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans. Windows 7 or 8.

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans. 1TB is enough, because I have an external HDD of 1TB.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want.
Ans. Yes I want a 22 or 23" full HD monitor(plz dont suggest BenQ), I don't know about the resolution(please help me with this)

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans. Only the speakers.

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans. Within 15 days.

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans. This will be done by assembler, I haven't built a PC before.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans. I live in Bangalore and yes I will buy locally, and I don't prefer to buy from online shops.

11.Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans. I haven't built a PC before so please let me know what kind of problems are common after building a new desktop.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 2, 2013)

Core i5 3470 @ 11K
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3H @ 4.2K
GSkill RipjawX 1600 MHz CL9 DDR3 4GB X 2 @ 3.3K
Seagate 7200.14 SATA III HDD @ 5.8K
Sapphire HD 7950 VaporX OC with Boost @ 22K
NZXT Source 210 Elite @ 2.6K
Seasonic Eco 600 600W 80+ Bronze PSU @ 4.3K (LINK)
Dell ST2240L VA Panel based Full HD Display (1920X1080) @ 9K

Total: 62.2K


----------



## Noob1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thx cilus, it looks good. Is the motherboard good or is it worth to spend 3 or 4k extra to get better one? something like thisMSI ZH77A-G41 Motherboard - MSI: Flipkart.com


----------



## gameranand (Feb 3, 2013)

@ OP if you have to increase the budget then put that money in GPU.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 3, 2013)

The Motherboard I've suggested will run fine with the i5 3470 as there is no provision for Overclocking. The difference between H77 and and B75 are in build quality and number of USB and SATA 6 Gbps expansion slots. now The Non HT Ivy Bridge Processors do have very little power consumption even at full load and since your Processor can't be overclocked, B75 will serve your purpose.
So if you need more number of SATA III 6 Gbps ports for SSD in future and more number of USB 3.0 ports then you can go for the H77 based MSI motherboard.


----------



## Noob1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Thx cilus, I decided to go with B75 chipset but I think I'll buy this ASUS - Motherboards- ASUS P8B75-M LX. Is that RAM compatible with b75 boards? and any other options on GPU? I might spend 3k or 4k extra.



gameranand said:


> @ OP if you have to increase the budget then put that money in GPU.



I might increase 3-4k, suggest some GPU's plz.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 4, 2013)

^^ Go with the Gigabyte one which offers more number of slots. If you want H77 based Motherboard, then opt for MSI H77MA-G43 @ 5.6K (MSI H77MA-G43 Motherboard).

Regarding Graphics card, currently Sapphire HD 7970 Dual Fan version is available in Kolkata at 27.6K including Vat and comes withing your range.


----------



## hitman4 (Feb 4, 2013)

3470 might bottleneck 7970..
better get 7950 only..


----------



## Noob1 (Feb 4, 2013)

I forgot to mention that I need UPS and a new computer chair,also there is no optical drive in Cilus's list. My Total budget is 100k but 40k goes for the laptop, I have to manage to configure a good gamin laptop in 60k, with monitor,UPS and chair on the list its getting tight for me now.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

Get a A10 based laptop which would cost you around 35K and then you have 65K for desktop.


----------



## Noob1 (Feb 4, 2013)

I don't want to get anything other than these two-
Lenovo Ideapad Z580 (59-333346) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com

Asus K53SM-SX010D Laptop (2nd Gen Ci5/ 4GB/ 750GB/ DOS/ 2GB Graph) - Asus: Flipkart.com


----------



## gameranand (Feb 4, 2013)

Well stubbornness has no cure.


----------



## Noob1 (Feb 4, 2013)

^lol..Lenovo Ideapad Z580 (59-333648) Laptop (3rd Gen Ci3/ 4GB/ 500GB/ Win7 HB/ 1GB Graph) - Lenovo: Flipkart.com saw this now, its a good offer but Im afraid to buy from flipkart

The same laptop costs more without a graphics card, why is that?*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-z580-59-347604-laptop-3rd-gen-ci3-4gb-1tb-win8/p/itmde8mm8dgrr8nx?pid=COMDE8MHXGHSNPYV&ref=0bec6884-f33b-450c-8147-0d75c063d99e&srno=t_3&otracker=from-search&query=Lenovo%20Ideapad%20Z580


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

Avoid Lenovo, I have seen some bad cases in case of ASS. Get a HP G6 series having AMD A10 series CPU.


----------



## Vintech009 (Feb 5, 2013)

How about this...

Intel config

 Intel Core i5 – 3450
ASUS P8 H77 -M LE
G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8GB – 1600mhz
( You need a 64-Bit OS )
Sapphire HD 7870
Seagate 1 TB 
Logitech Multimedia Keyboard + Mouse set
Samsung DVD Writer
Cooler Master GX 550W
Numeric 1000 VA
Samsung S22B370H – 22’’ 
Cooler Master Elite 431 Plus

AMD CONFIG...

AMD FX 8120 or FX 8350
ASUS AMD970 M5A97
Memory G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 8GB – 1600
(You need a 64-Bit OS)
Sapphire HD 7870
Seagate 1 TB
Logitech Multimedia Keyboard + Mouse SET
Samsung DVD Writer
Cooler Master GX 550W
Numeric 1000 VA
Samsung S22B370H – 22’’
Cooler Master Elite 431 Plus

Here i dont know about which graphic card are you going to get but amd ati are best bet more vfm.... 
Gud luck


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

^^ Replace 7870 with 7950 and you gave a nice config.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 5, 2013)

And CM GX550 with Corsair GS600 or Corsair CX500 or Seasonic S12II 430, or Seasonic S12II 520.


----------



## Noob1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Vintech009 said:


> How about this...
> 
> Intel config
> 
> ...



Thx bro, awesome configs. I'm looking to get the laptop first, I initially thought that I could get a high end gaming config for around 60k but that's not happening, so I will see how much more budget I can add and I will update the first post.

Thanks everyone, you helped a lot, especially Cilus and Vintech.



gameranand said:


> Avoid Lenovo, I have seen some bad cases in case of ASS. Get a HP G6 series having AMD A10 series CPU.



Man..this thing is killing me, cant find a perfect laptop and until that I cant configure PC. People say that HP has more hardware failures compared to other brands.


----------



## Vintech009 (Feb 5, 2013)

@noob 
Anytime man....

But tell me what is the budget of the laptop... And is it used in gaming..


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

Just get a basic laptop for around 30K and get a gaming RIG for 70K. I mean you won't game on both devices right ??


----------



## Noob1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Guys even If I don't want a laptop particularly for gaming, a good laptop costs 35 k or more, so why not spend 3 or 4k more to get a laptop with graphics card? that's how I'm thinking.

I opened a thread for this under notebook section.


----------



## Vintech009 (Feb 5, 2013)

@gameranand

But he mentioned good gaming laptop in one of his posts so i asked ...


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

Noob1 said:


> Guys even If I don't want a laptop particularly for gaming, a good laptop costs 35 k or more, so why not spend 3 or 4k more to get a laptop with graphics card? that's how I'm thinking.
> 
> I opened a thread for this under notebook section.


Thats what I am telling you get a good HP G6 series having A10 series CPU and 7xxx series GPU. As for failure rates, HP is pretty good company and many are using their products. I see nothing wrong with it, Many of my friends are using HP for like 3-4 years and laptop haven't showed any significant problem apart from cleaning issues because of which his laptop used to heat a lot. He cleaned his laptop and done. 

You should not compromise on a Gaming RIG because thats your basic requirement, laptop is more of a accessory.


Vintech009 said:


> @gameranand
> 
> But he mentioned good gaming laptop in one of his posts so i asked ...



Actually that comment was for Noob not you.


----------



## Noob1 (Feb 5, 2013)

^I agree with you, maybe I should something like this Dell Inspiron 15R Laptop Details | Dell India


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

Why are you so stubborn about some brands man. I mean if HP is providing the best VFM laptop at the moment then why can't you get that. You should know that HP is on 2nd position when it comes to selling laptops in India. Anyway your money, your choice.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 6, 2013)

Also HP offers one of the best after sales service in India. Even couple of my friends, including my roommate, are using HP G6 Laptops based on Trinity APU and there isn't any problems for the last 6 months.


----------



## Noob1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Which variant in HP G6 are you guys suggesting?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

^^ This one
HP Pavilion G6-2313AX


----------



## Cilus (Feb 6, 2013)

Buddy, if you want a Laptop now then create a new thread in the Laptop section of the forum, don't continue discussion here any more.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, if you want a Laptop now then create a new thread in the Laptop section of the forum, don't continue discussion here any more.



Actually he is confused about how much money he should put in Laptop and how much on desktop with total budget of 100K.


----------



## Myth (Feb 6, 2013)

@OP : Cant have the best of both systems in 100k. 
Split the budget, 70:30 as _gameranand_ suggested. 
Take a good gaming desktop and a basic laptop. 
If you spend more on the laptop, the desktop will be pretty useless for gaming.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 6, 2013)

Guys, I'm a bit confused here. What this thread is about? A desktop or a laptop?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

^^ First it was desktop only then OP got confused and said that he has total money of 100K and have to buy a laptop & desktop so here goes the discussion of some laptop and budget splitting.


----------



## Noob1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, if you want a Laptop now then create a new thread in the Laptop section of the forum, don't continue discussion here any more.



I already did



Myth said:


> @OP : Cant have the best of both systems in 100k.
> Split the budget, 70:30 as _gameranand_ suggested.
> Take a good gaming desktop and a basic laptop.
> If you spend more on the laptop, the desktop will be pretty useless for gaming.



Its not about low cost man, I want a reliable laptop that lasts 2-3yrs.

Anyways I'm getting one in these two-

*www.toshiba-india.com/laptop/satellite-c850-i5-viewmodel.html

*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-ideapad-z580-59-333648-laptop-3rd-gen-ci3-4gb-500gb-win7-hb-1gb-graph/p/itmddqs9kgrrz4pn?pid=COMDDQRNZRE5KZR5&ref=3707c212-edc4-4046-ab43-cc95ce32a867&srno=t_10&otracker=from-search&query=Lenovo%20z580

both costs around 38k.


----------



## Myth (Feb 6, 2013)

Noob1 said:


> Its not about low cost man, I want a reliable laptop that lasts 2-3yrs.
> 
> .........
> 
> both costs around 38k.



There is nothing wrong in low cost laptops and you have been suggested quite a few reliable ones already. 
If you buy a laptop costing 40k, that eats into your desktop budget reducing its lifetime as a decent gaming rig.
Prioritize on your requirements.

IMO, FK is quite expensive, so prefer purchasing locally.


----------



## Noob1 (Feb 6, 2013)

^Yea I'll get it locally, but if I go for lenovo I'll buy from FK bcoz of free extended warranty for 3 yrs.


----------

